# herping trip in the middle of Australia!!!!



## monitordude (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are some pics from my recent trip to central Aus
in the pics there are sandies, central beardies, blackheaded monitor(v.t.orientalis),blind snake, eyrean earless dragon, burtons legless lizard and shingleback.
also caught (no pics) painteds,western and cental netted dragons,two lined dragons, pebble dragon, ringed brown snake, tree dtellas, bynoes geeckos, fattail gecko and pogona mitchelli probly caught more just cant remember!
it was cool to see things i have or have kept in the wild and theyre colours, size and behaviour.
it was every herpers dream.
hope you enjoy.

thanks Ridgie.


----------



## branca (Nov 9, 2010)

cool pics. was the sandys hard to catch?


----------



## monitordude (Nov 9, 2010)

yes fast and agile then straight down their burrows witch i then had to dig up! on one day in the simpson desert there was about five in half an hour and almost fainted in the car from running, digging and climbing!
i only thought i would see them and then id chase them and lose em, but i ended catching 9 and saw 14!!
all well worth the effort to get a good look at those beautiful monitors!


----------



## monitordude (Nov 9, 2010)

my bleeding hand is from that tristis BTW.
But i deserved it for wrecking his arvo:lol:


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 10, 2010)

umm wouldn't the the black head be tristis tristis ? not tristis orientalis, just a question. 
lovely monitors would be awesome to find all those species in the wild


----------



## scorps (Nov 10, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> my bleeding hand is from that tristis BTW.
> But i deserved it for wrecking his arvo:lol:



Good finds mate, not being rude by why where you chasing the animals and then digging them up from there borrows?


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm impressed you got hold of that wild sand monitor, being such quick reptiles that don't settle easily once restrained. Did you go spotlighting at night?


----------



## giggle (Nov 10, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> umm wouldn't the the black head be tristis tristis ? not tristis orientalis, just a question.
> lovely monitors would be awesome to find all those species in the wild



yeah, orientalis is lighter coloured and I think is limited to the coast?


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 10, 2010)

ohh man awesome pics would have been awesome to chase down those herps you must have been very determined to catch those sand monitors


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 10, 2010)

ridgie you should join the field herpers group


----------



## Tristan (Nov 10, 2010)

scorps said:


> Good finds mate, not being rude by why where you chasing the animals and then digging them up from there borrows?


 
yeah I'm curious why you would dig up somethings home just for a photo and a hold as well.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the pics! Very envious here!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 10, 2010)

LOL,someone/thing didnt like your hand down its burrow
great pics tho,love the sandy


----------



## monitordude (Nov 10, 2010)

scorps said:


> Good finds mate, not being rude by why where you chasing the animals and then digging them up from there borrows?



only for a pic, i dindnt destroy any of their burrows only made the entrace bigger so i could get my hand down.


----------



## monitordude (Nov 10, 2010)

giggle said:


> yeah, orientalis is lighter coloured and I think is limited to the coast?



na its a orientalis according to my book tristis is coast orientalis is central looks identical to the orientalis in my book.
its head was light brown it just looks dark cause i caught it at nigh


----------



## jbowers (Nov 10, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> only for a pic, i dindnt destroy any of their burrows only made the entrace bigger so i could get my hand down.


 
Another addition to the list of easy ways to lose a finger.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 10, 2010)

jbowers said:


> Another addition to the list of easy ways to lose a finger.



Or getting bitten by something a hell of a lot nastier. Just be carefull


----------



## monitordude (Nov 10, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Or getting bitten by something a hell of a lot nastier. Just be carefull



i dont put my hand down random burrows unless i see the lizard run down it of theres monitor or woma prints leeding in it.


----------



## XKiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice fringe.
Can you teach me how to differentiate between woma and mulga prints?
cheers


----------



## Tristan (Nov 10, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> Nice fringe.
> Can you teach me how to differentiate between woma and mulga prints?
> cheers


 
yeah that could be a damn handy tracking skill to know


----------



## monitordude (Nov 10, 2010)

mulgas have prints joined in one peice, womas have patchey prints cause when they slither their head middle body and tail is off the ground so the is only two sections of the body touching the ground, wich no other snake does.


----------



## XKiller (Nov 12, 2010)

So they move like caterpillas?


----------



## monitordude (Nov 14, 2010)

kinda but they only do that on junes when when theyre a long way from theyre burrow
i learn this off Rob Bredl when i met him in Renmark he took me herping and tought me some really useful adrice.


----------



## Australis (Apr 6, 2011)

greenrx7 said:


> So they move like caterpillas?


 
lol


----------

